# Recent Visit to Historic Powhatan Resort, Williamsburg.  Updates.



## mtforeman (Jul 8, 2015)

Well, we were able to return to our fixed week, fixed unit at the Historic Powhatan Resort in Williamsburg last week, and I have to say we were really quite pleased.

The last time we visited, I wasn't as thrilled and thought some of the maintenance had been getting a bit sloppy.  Not so this time.  

The (former) hot tub rooms are being turned into a sort of Florida room, or so it seems.  They have been cleared out and have all new carpeting installed, and are accessible.  They don't have furniture (yet!), but I think will make for a nice additional sitting space or place to play cards off the deck.

Everything was very clean and well maintained.  Furniture was in good order.  Beds and linens were excellent.  Our time at the pool was great.  The grounds seemed well maintained, though we don't spend a lot of time "at the resort" so much as in the surrounding area. 

I was very pleased with our trip and our visit!  It seems things are really moving in the right direction.  They are working toward renovating every unit in the resort, and when it is done I really believe it will be one of the best around!


----------



## mtforeman (Jul 8, 2015)

And they got rid of the nonsense where you had to push away from the "owner's update" just to get a parking pass.  Now they have concierge services that are optional, which is where you could talk to people about timeshares I assume.  It was much more relaxing and professional at check in.  Yay.


----------

